
Ask HN: My MacBook Pro died 2x this week – Apple refuses service - i_hate_my_mbp
I have a 2 month old MacBook Pro (macOS 10.12.5). Drive with FileVault encrypted. Single partition harddrive, no linux&#x2F;windows&#x2F;etc.<p>Audio stopped working. USB devices stopped being recognized. Rebooted. Dead. When it comes to the Apple logo it instantly reboots, infinite cycle.<p>At the Apple Store this week. Told me they would change the logicboard but ended up just wiping the drive - „problem solved“. Reinstated my TimeMachine Backup. Good for 5 days. Just happened again.<p>Apple tells me the problem is „with my files“ not the hardware. With the drive being encrypted during boot is it even possible that the computer accesses anything I may have ever put on it?<p>Output when booting into safe-mode http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;SnCCM<p>My last MBP ran for 5 years 24&#x2F;7. This one ist just a PITA.
======
KiDD
They will fix it, you just need to do all the troubleshooting. Set it up
without restoring your backup to show that it isn't your files or software.

Service Warranty. For all service orders, Apple warrants that (1) services
performed will conform to their description for ninety (90) days from the date
of service, (2) except for batteries described in the subsection below, all
parts or products used in service will be free from defects in materials and
workmanship for ninety (90) days from the date of service, and (3) batteries
installed as part of Apple’s battery replacement service for Apple portable
Mac computers will be free from defects in materials and workmanship for one
year from the date of service. This warranty is an express limited warranty.
If non-conforming service is provided or a defect arises in a replacement part
or product during the applicable warranty period, Apple will at its option,
either (a) re-perform services to conform to their description (b) repair or
replace the part or product, using parts or products that are new or
equivalent to new in performance and reliability, or (c) refund the sums paid
to Apple for service.

------
Frenchgeek
If you personal files are enough to bork a system, then either Macs are now
unreliable pieces of crap or they simply chose to blame you in the hope you
will believe it long enough for the warranty to expire ( or for a new model to
come out ).

System overheating a bit and leading to intermittent connection in some
components on the board maybe? heating/cooling cycles can play hell on badly
done solder connections.

( or dodgy caps : I had a board unreliably work for a year after some
capacitors started boiling away, then a triac blew up )

~~~
i_hate_my_mbp
„...chose to blame you in the hope you will believe it long enough for the
warranty to expire...“

Customer for over 25 years...considering my CLV (customer lifetime
value)...this just makes me sad :-/

------
natch
Which OS do you have on it? I guess macOS, since you say it is FileVault
encrypted, but if not, you should give us the full information about what
you've done to it. Just keep taking it back to them and they will fix it right
eventually.

~~~
i_hate_my_mbp
Most recent MacOS, I think it is 10.12.5. Problem is they wipe the drive and
then claim „well it works“. On the last call (50 minutes....) they even
threatened that I have to pay if it turns out it is „my files“ that cause the
problem.

When you boot into safe-mode, this instantly pops up (funny that is says MBP
model 13.3 when I have the 15 inch version):
[http://imgur.com/a/SnCCM](http://imgur.com/a/SnCCM)

~~~
natch
Just take it in again.

MacBookPro13,3 is just a device identifier string, meant to identify the
model, not the screen size in inches. So that is probably not wrong. (updated
to remove some guesses). Here's where you can look up your model using that
string:

[http://www.everymac.com/ultimate-mac-
lookup/?search_keywords...](http://www.everymac.com/ultimate-mac-
lookup/?search_keywords=MacBookPro13%2C3)

You could make a genius bar appointment and paste that imgur link into the
notes field of the appointment, and then show it to them again when you get
there (since they probably won't have looked at it). Basically just reproduce
the problem in front of their eyes. If it's doing this in safe mode, it should
have nothing to do with your files.

